# Bitfenix Recon will nicht



## akreb-25 (2. Januar 2020)

Habe mir einen Lüftersteuerung geholt von Bitfenix Recon und anschlossen den Strom Kabel und die 5 Lüfter, den usb Anschluss aber nicht. Das Problem nun, auf Manuel drehen die in 15 Sekunden takt hoch und runter auf Auto genau so, ich weiß nicht warum. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Wakü
Graka: Asus strix 1080
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 600C
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair vii hero
Habe folgende pumpe: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W
Ausgleichsbehälter : Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4
Wasser Mayhems pre-mix blood red
einen 140er Radiator und 2 140er Radiator


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (2. Januar 2020)

Passiert das auch mit nur einem Lüfter?
Was für Lüfter hast du angeschlossen 3Pin oder 4Pin mit PWM-Signal?


----------



## akreb-25 (3. Januar 2020)

macht das des einen unterschied? 
habe enermax t.b. silence 5x 140er


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (3. Januar 2020)

Man sollte zunächst probieren ob es mit nur einem Lüfter geht an der Lüftersteuerung und das kein Fehler seitens der Lüfter oder der Lüftersteuerung vorliegt. Auch sollte man einen anderen Lüfter mal anschließen der nicht zu den enermax t.b. silence gehört, andere Marke, andere Größe oder auch 3 oder 4 Pin testweise.


----------

